# Supermarket Home Delivery



## 1264586 (Jul 15, 2016)

We are currently looking at flats and a lot of the more reasonably priced flats are on a higher floor and have no lift. The thought of traipsing shopping up and down 5 flights of stairs fill me with dread. I see that supermarkets do home delivery, but do they deliver to your door or the outside of the building?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

viejita said:


> We are currently looking at flats and a lot of the more reasonably priced flats are on a higher floor and have no lift. The thought of traipsing shopping up and down 5 flights of stairs fill me with dread. I see that supermarkets do home delivery, but do they deliver to your door or the outside of the building?
> 
> Thanks


Mercadona deliver to the kitchen  They have special trolleys which climb stairs as well, if there's no lift. 

When I had a freezer in the basement they even used to take the ice & frozen stuff down there for me!


----------



## 1264586 (Jul 15, 2016)

You have truly made my day!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The same applies to gas bottles (if your flat doesn't have mains gas). The delivery guys will even carry it into the kitchen for you if you want.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Most probably applies to delivery of furniture and appliances as well. I don't live in an apartment but a house in an area where there is no vehicle access and hilly streets with steps. Not only do Mercadona and the gas companies deliver to the door, but we have never had any problems with getting large items of furniture or heavy appliances like washing machines delivered. It is just commonplace for the delivery people to push them up the streets on trolleys - or in the case of our last new sofas, the delivery guy balanced one on his head, steadying it with his arms on either side, and marched up the street with it from the nearest place he'd been able to park his van. When we had a new washing machine delivered the delivery guy asked if it was to go up to the roof terrace (which would have involved taking it up two floors) and I think he was pretty relieved when I said no, it goes in the patio just outside the back door!

When people deliver a particularly heavy or bulky item with very good grace, we give them a small tip to show our appreciation - and a cold drink!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Most probably applies to delivery of furniture and appliances as well. I don't live in an apartment but a house in an area where there is no vehicle access and hilly streets with steps. Not only do Mercadona and the gas companies deliver to the door, but we have never had any problems with getting large items of furniture or heavy appliances like washing machines delivered. It is just commonplace for the delivery people to push them up the streets on trolleys - or in the case of our last new sofas, the delivery guy balanced one on his head, steadying it with his arms on either side, and marched up the street with it from the nearest place he'd been able to park his van. When we had a new washing machine delivered the delivery guy asked if it was to go up to the roof terrace (which would have involved taking it up two floors) and I think he was pretty relieved when I said no, it goes in the patio just outside the back door!
> 
> When people deliver a particularly heavy or bulky item with very good grace, we give them a small tip to show our appreciation - and a cold drink!


When we bought a new washing machine (from a local shop, not a big chain) not only was the delivery free, but they carried it to the second floor, plumbed it in and took the old one away! We were very happy to give them a nice tip, but (as we've often found here) they seemed quite surprised by that.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> When we bought a new washing machine (from a local shop, not a big chain) not only was the delivery free, but they carried it to the second floor, plumbed it in and took the old one away! We were very happy to give them a nice tip, but (as we've often found here) they seemed quite surprised by that.


Yes, we find that too. I'm sure it's not expected and probably their Spanish customers don't do it, but we'll carry on doing so. I give our postie and the gas bottle deliverymen a little cash gift at Christmas, too.

It's funny what cultural differences there are. When we had the inside of our house painted earlier this year, the chap who did it was amazed when he arrived to find we'd moved as much furniture as we could out of the first room, covered up the rest, taken down all the pictures and mirrors and laid down dust sheets. He said the Spanish people just expect him to do all of that, as part of the job. Or perhaps we're just eccentric and most British people don't do that, either?


----------



## 1264586 (Jul 15, 2016)

So, as per my other thread I posted, if I ditch all our furniture in the UK, IKEA will deliver to the door. Let's hope they do the same assembly service they do in the UK or my husband and I may get a divorce arguing over flatpack instructions!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I've never bought anything from IKEA here, but yes they do offer the same delivery and assembly service. I believe delivery charges are quite expensive, though. If you buy from a local retailer instead, as Alcalaina said delivery is always free. If furniture needs to be assembled, they will do that included in the price as well. I bought a huge wardrobe (the size of 3 double wardrobes with drawers below and shelves above) which was delivered in sections and assembled in the room. We'll never be able to get it out again!


Nuestros servicios - IKEA

I have seen a van driving around our town for a company which does jobs like this, too - they're called Alquiler un Marido (Rent a Husband). I'm quite taken by that idea but as I've already got one who can turn his hand to practically anything I haven't needed to try them out.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

viejita said:


> So, as per my other thread I posted, if I ditch all our furniture in the UK, IKEA will deliver to the door. Let's hope they do the same assembly service they do in the UK or my husband and I may get a divorce arguing over flatpack instructions!!


I'm pretty sure IKEA don't deliver to flats, they will only leave stuff downstairs in the entrance. But they might if you bribe the driver! The delivery charge is flat-rate regardless of load size and depends on distance - we are 50 km away and it's €80. We only used it once, for a couple of sofas.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I have seen a van driving around our town for a company which does jobs like this, too - they're called Alquiler un Marido (Rent a Husband). I'm quite taken by that idea but as I've already got one who can turn his hand to practically anything I haven't needed to try them out.


That is brilliant and so ridiculously sexist! I do all the assembly myself and just get the OH in to tighten the screws. Sometimes brute strength comes in handy...


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> That is brilliant and so ridiculously sexist! I do all the assembly myself and just get the OH in to tighten the screws. Sometimes brute strength comes in handy...


You need to invest in one of these.









Takes all the hard work out and tightens better than I could.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

viejita said:


> So, as per my other thread I posted, if I ditch all our furniture in the UK, IKEA will deliver to the door. Let's hope they do the same assembly service they do in the UK or my husband and I may get a divorce arguing over flatpack instructions!!


Delivery and assembly from IKEA is at an extra cost. Good if you have loads of flatpack furniture to assemble. Check website to see how much it costs.


----------

